# aquaticplantdepot.com



## Shipmonkey (Sep 7, 2009)

Has anyone tried these people out yet?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

They've been around for a long time and have a good reputation. I've used them before and I'll use them again. They just don't always have everything at all times, that's all.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I have before...I bought 1 lb worth of java moss from there but this was years ago. I didn't have any issues or concerns with order from what I can remember. They upgraded the site and it looks so much better.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I drove over there on my way back to Georgia and bought some plants from them. Plants were in great condition.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Was this recently?

If so, since you've been there more recently than I've called them... were there any plants that they were saying were out of stock, by chance? Just curious, I mean, if you asked for something and they said it was out of stock, or otherwise just casually mentioned what was in stock or out? I've been waiting for a real long time, it seems, just to get some more Rotala magenta, among a few others.

I really like them, and I want to continue supporting them, just because of how nice they are, and helpful. Not to mention those AWESOME prices.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

everyone of them places down there order from www.floridaaquatic.com the only thing is you have to have a company name to buy from them...


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

No, this place grows their own plants. They are a nursery. In fact, the owner of Florida Aquatic Nurseries used to buy plants from THEM if I recall, from reading some story about the history of aquatic nurseries in Florida.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I just did a google search to remind myself of where I read that... and it turns out, there's proof right on FAN's website:



> Bill spent many hours talking to fish farmers in Florida about this risky idea of starting a nursery that produced plants only. At that time most plants were wild collected and sold through the fish farmers. *Encouraged by Al Greenberg of Everglades Exotic in Tampa*, Bill started small. He bought a small piece of property on the outskirts of Ft. Lauderdale and built a few dozen concrete vats by hand to grow his plants in. A few customers were willing to take a plants only shipment and the business was off to a start.


_Excerpted from http://www.floridaaquatic.com/articles_FAN_Celebrates_50.html_

Everglades Exotic _is_ aquaticplantdepot.com.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Everglades Exotic or aquaticplantdepot.com does indeed have a nursery from what they say..

Wonder how big the nursery is cause Florida Aquatic has a five acre aquarium plant nursery (just aquarium plants not pond plants)....

We have an Aquatic Plant Farm located in Central Florida. We raise many of the plants we sell and what we don't raise ourselves we buy from _other suppliers_ and collectors.

http://www.aquaticplantdepot.com/info.html

But to me it would seem from reading what you posted in 1957 Florida Aquatic opened the first _plant only nursery_.

Only reason I posted what I did I was doing work on a website for a koi dealer out of NC and they knew the owner and its where I got alot of my plants from. They were telling me all the places around there buy from them cause they have the largest stock around for the cheapest prices.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, it's very true, FAN is pretty much _the_ place to get plants from if you are an LFS, or a reseller. Almost any LFS I've ever been in, in FL and in GA, gets their plants from there. You can always tell because the ID tags have the FAN logo on them.

But I've been to Everglades several times and seen their growout tubs, and their emersed-growth greenhouses. Practically all of what they sell, at least what I've put in my aquariums, was grown right onsite. I can also say this because when I purchase FAN plants from the lfs, they even look different than the same plants at Everglades. Though, there is the possibility that they order the plants, then actually take the time to let them adapt to submersed life in their concrete tanks, so that when they sell them they are aquarium-ready.

I'm wondering if maybe it's the pond-plants, the marginals, the lilies and lotuses, that they get from elsewhere? Also, I'm sure, just like any good business would, that they order plants just to please their customers when they are out of stock of something that they normally grow themselves. Who knows.

All I know is that FAN definitely has the best selection. I mean, you can pretty much go into any LFS that carries their plants and tell them to order you whatever you want, from downoi to trademarked crypt varieties. But when you get them, they will probably be in their emersed form, and they don't always look the best. I think that is a direct result of them being so friggin huge, kind of like they are the Walmart of aquatic plants.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Wish they would deal with the public.. They might get there pond stuff there not sure wish I lived close to find out... All I know is up here we dont get many places with planted tanks. Even thatfishplace dont have much. Petty much what you see on there site is what you get.


----------

